# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  1С работает по-разному при запуске на сервере по RDP

## lilyapo

Платформа 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.13.1644),1с:Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.70.30)
Файловая база, запускается на сервере, доступ к серверу по RDP
Печать УПД из документа Реализация.
На одном из клиентских компов вылетает на ошибку. На другом - все нормально.
Конфигурация абсолютно типовая.
Проверяла в конфигураторе, никакой ошибки там нет.
В чем дело???

----------


## Greenvich

Кэш надо почистить

----------

